# Im not sure...



## Kreigsbane (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok im not sure where i really go to dicuss any fantasy ideas on here so i guess i'll just post it here lol.
Ok i read "Paradise Lost" by John Milton, in my senior A.P. English class this year and I wanted to write my own epic fantasy like it. In "Paradise Lost" after 3 days of hardcore battle Heaven's angels finally win, well i wanted to keep that idea but like i said make it epic fantasy. using ideas from Warhammer novels i have read and my own obviously i concocted "The Fall from Grace" series.
I was just wondering if anyone had any cool ideas to share with me or would like to assist me in writing this. I have a complete character list and storyline setup but i am held back from writing as much as i should. So hit me up if u would like to discuss this.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 4, 2012)

My recommendation, start writing your first draft. There is a lot to writing and you won't start to run into your deficiencies until you actually write and get your writing read by someone able to give critical feedback. Practice, really.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 4, 2012)

I read "Paradise Lost" in college and actually had a whole class just on Milton, which was pretty awesome.  I have always been interested in epic poetry and when I was younger, dabbled in trying my own just for fun.  I think, however, that is always good to start small when first writing.  Maybe write a short story about your idea first and see if you like the tone and feel of this world you're going to invest a lot of time in.  Then if you're still happy with the idea, like sasha said, start writing drafts.  After you're happy with a couple of drafts, then I would start showing people and see what their opinions are.  

If you'd like to bounce ideas off anyone, just bounce him here in this thread and I'm sure lots of people will give advice or suggestions as you're writing your draft.

Good luck!


----------

